
India's Techies Angered Over Internet Censorship Plan - FluidDjango
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/12/143600310/indias-techies-angered-over-internet-censorship-plan
======
desopa
I don't think the technical community will take it lying down, even if such
legislation passes. For example, check out the new SOPA bypassing
extension:[http://torrentfreak.com/firefox-add-on-bypasses-sopa-dns-
blo...](http://torrentfreak.com/firefox-add-on-bypasses-sopa-dns-
blocking-111220/)

